# Today's Text?



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

I was just curious what text(s) you heard preached from today?

Today, I heard a sermon about one of my favorite topics of late, worship. The text was the beginning of Exodus 3. I've always especially loved this particular verse with regard to worship:

Exo 3:5 And he said, Draw not nigh hither: put off thy shoes from off thy feet, for the place whereon thou standest is holy ground. 

Its good that we can come boldly before the throne of grace (Heb 4:16), but its also good to remember the reverence as you're approaching.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2008)

I heard a fellow preach from Romans 1:16...not bad.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I heard a fellow preach from Romans 1:16...not bad.


Anybody we know?


----------



## christiana (Apr 27, 2008)

John 17:8-12 Wonderful scripture, wonderful sermon!


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 27, 2008)

[bible] 1 Peter 1:3[/bible]

Our sermon in a nutshell: God, the author of salvation, has brought us, in his abundant mercy, to Himself. Our certain hope is grounded on the spotless righteousness of Christ, demonstrated in the resurrection, and made fast because of the sovereign grace of God.


----------



## caoclan (Apr 27, 2008)

Dr. Richard Pratt is our Interim Senior Minister and has been preaching on 1 Corinthians. Today he preached from chapter 9. A convicting sermon on spreading the Gospel.


----------



## Gryphonette (Apr 27, 2008)

*The book being preached on of late is Acts.*



blhowes said:


> I was just curious what text(s) you heard preached from today?


Today's passage was Acts 17:1-15.

This was interesting, I thought! Undoubtedly all you pastoral-types will know this, but I didn't:

6 When they did not find them, they began dragging Jason and some brethren before the _city authorities_... (italics mine)

According to Dr. Cecil, the word translated as "city authorities" or "city officials" (depending upon which translation one is reading) was for a long time a wholly unknown word, and the translators had to guess at the meaning, as it wasn't found anywhere else but in the book of Acts.

This was used as a mallet by those who would cast doubt on the veracity of the Scriptures, as they insisted it meant Luke had just made up a word.

Until archaeological excavations uncovered sixteen uses of the word, including one carved on the city gate of Thessalonica. Turns out it was a word unique to that city, used to signify its city's magistrates.

So, far from disproving the Bible's veracity, it proves nigh unto conclusively that Luke and company _were_ in Thessalonica, as that's the only way he'd ever come across that particular word. 

As Dr. Cecil said as well, I love stuff like that. ;^)

He also suggested that in verse 9, where Jason and some other brethren put up a pledge or made a bond to those same magistrates, is found the answer to 1 Thessalonians 2:18, when Paul wrote to those he'd met on that trip: "For we wanted to come to you--I, Paul, more than once--and yet Satan hindered us." His theory is that Jason paid a bond to pledge that Paul would leave and not return to Thessalonica, and Paul naturally honored that pledge.

Of course the sermon was mostly theological commentary, but since y'all are likely familiar with the sort of thing he preached on, I thought I'd mention a couple of points a few of y'all might not have heard.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 27, 2008)

Matthew 6:13b --the doxology of the Lord's Prayer. We heard a short defense of its presence in the Lord's prayer, and then an explanation of it's utility: it gives us an opportunity to affirm our faith (spelled out in connection with kingdom, power and glory) and it teaches us to use arguments in prayer (again spelled out in connection with kingdom, power and glory, so that the argument we use in prayer are not self-centred, but rather glorifying to God).


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a fellow preach from Romans 1:16...not bad.
> ...



Maybe. He's the pastor of Maranatha Baptist Church in Poplar Grove, Illinois.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Ivan said:


> blhowes said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...


Oh, really? I've heard he's very good. I hope you were paying close attention.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Gryphonette said:


> This was used as a mallet by those who would cast doubt on the veracity of the Scriptures, as they insisted it meant Luke had just made up a word.
> 
> Until archaeological excavations uncovered sixteen uses of the word, including one carved on the city gate of Thessalonica. Turns out it was a word unique to that city, used to signify its city's magistrates.
> 
> So, far from disproving the Bible's veracity, it proves nigh unto conclusively that Luke and company _were_ in Thessalonica, as that's the only way he'd ever come across that particular word.


That's neat.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

caoclan said:


> Dr. Richard Pratt is our Interim Senior Minister and has been preaching on 1 Corinthians. Today he preached from chapter 9. A convicting sermon on spreading the Gospel.


That's pretty neat having Dr. Pratt as an Interim minister! Great topic.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2008)

We had a missionary speaker this morning. His sermon was from I Corithians 10 "Warnings from History"


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > blhowes said:
> ...



Oh, yes, I pay attention. He keeps me awake every Sunday morning. Nice chap.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2008)

Kidding aside, I think this is a good idea for a thread. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> We had a missionary speaker this morning. His sermon was from I Corithians 10 "Warnings from History"


Interesting topic.

<putting him on the spot>Can you recall one of the warnings he talked about?​</putting him on the spot>


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

py3ak said:


> Matthew 6:13b --the doxology of the Lord's Prayer. We heard a short defense of its presence in the Lord's prayer, and then an explanation of it's utility: it gives us an opportunity to affirm our faith (spelled out in connection with kingdom, power and glory) and it teaches us to use arguments in prayer (again spelled out in connection with kingdom, power and glory, so that the argument we use in prayer are not self-centred, but rather glorifying to God).


That sound like a good, practical sermon.

Aw, yes the doxology of the Lord's Prayer. I remember it well. I'm reminded of my youth, growing in an ecumenical Methodist church. We went to an ecumenical service, led by different church leaders, the service primarily a format (catholic, I presume), that I was unfamiliar with. It was hard to know what to do during the service, but finally they got to a part of the service that I felt was home territory, the Lord's prayer. That's something I could participate in whole-heartedly. Little did I know the catholic version chopped off that last part, as did everybody else in the room...except me.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

toddpedlar said:


> Our sermon in a nutshell: God, the author of salvation, has brought us, in his abundant mercy, to Himself. Our certain hope is grounded on the spotless righteousness of Christ, demonstrated in the resurrection, and made fast because of the sovereign grace of God.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

christiana said:


> John 17:8-12 Wonderful scripture, wonderful sermon!


Looks like there could be a number of themes a preacher could glean from those verses. Was there one particular part of the passage he focused on?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 27, 2008)

We heard a sermon from 1 John 4:12-16, as BJ Gorrell continues to preach through the Book of 1 John.

By the way, during the sermon, he said that he thinks the best commentary on 1 John is that by Robert Law. Anybody heard of him?


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > We had a missionary speaker this morning. His sermon was from I Corithians 10 "Warnings from History"
> ...



I didn't take notes but as I recall---
The Outline was:
I. Watch Your Head (verses 1-5).
II. Watch Your Heart (verses 6-10).
It was this section of the sermon where most of the "warnings" came in. The warnings were in the several areas of "evil desires" (v. 6) "idolatry" (v. 7) and "immorality" (v.8). 
III. Watching for the Way of Escape (verses 11-13).

Rev. Kiewiet (a missionary to Australia) used the account of Isreal's wilderness wanderings in Numbers 20:22-21:9 as a backdrop for this text in I Corinthians, and tied it together very nicely.


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> I didn't take notes but as I recall---
> The Outline was:
> I. Watch Your Head (verses 1-5).
> II. Watch Your Heart (verses 6-10).
> ...


Excellent job, especially without the notes. 

Num 21:8 And the LORD said unto Moses, Make thee a fiery serpent, and set it upon a pole: and it shall come to pass, that every one that is bitten, when he looketh upon it, shall live. 

What an wonderful picture of salvation. Was it Spurgeon who preached the sermon "Look and Live"? I'll bet a lot of folks back then thought the same way about the serpents that people think today about salvation - "No, that's too easy! Just look at the serpent? There must be more I've gotta do..."


----------



## blhowes (Apr 27, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Kidding aside, I think this is a good idea for a thread. Thanks, Bob.


It's interesting to hear what messages people hear on the Lord's day. I've heard the word of God described as a diamond, with so much beauty go be observed from each side. Its interesting to hear so many neat truths proclaimed.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 27, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Excellent job, especially without the notes.
> 
> Num 21:8 And the LORD said unto Moses, Make thee a fiery serpent, and set it upon a pole: and it shall come to pass, that every one that is bitten, when he looketh upon it, shall live.
> 
> What an wonderful picture of salvation. Was it Spurgeon who preached the sermon "Look and Live"? I'll bet a lot of folks back then thought the same way about the serpents that people think today about salvation - "No, that's too easy! Just look at the serpent? There must be more I've gotta do..."



I think so. Didn't Spurgeon use the verse in Isaiah "Look to Me all ye ends of the earth and live" as a tie in to the Numbers text in that sermon, or am I thinking of a different sermon? I've read a few Spurgeon sermons, so I might be confusing them, but as I recall the sermon you mentioned is very well done. Very convicting, and in many ways timelessly appropriate!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 27, 2008)

I heard a great sermon from a PC(USA) pastor on Luke 6:38-39 today.


----------



## Poimen (Apr 28, 2008)

I listened to myself (!) preach on Luke 6:20-26 in the morning and Matthew 6:25-26 in the afternoon.


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, great idea for a thread.



I preached a simple message on Luke 16, the rich man and Lazarus, to a very poor and uneducated congregation. Basically, I made sure they got the main points. 14 languages represented...YIKES!


----------



## blhowes (Apr 28, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> Yes, great idea for a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I preached a simple message on Luke 16, the rich man and Lazarus, to a very poor and uneducated congregation. Basically, I made sure they got the main points. 14 languages represented...YIKES!


14 languages? YIKES, indeed. How many ways can it be said, there's a great gulf that can't be crossed...at least 14?


----------



## AV1611 (Apr 28, 2008)

Last week we started a series on the first seven Psalms. Yesterday was on Psalm 2!


----------



## BJClark (Apr 28, 2008)

blhowes;



> 14 languages? YIKES, indeed. How many ways can it be said, there's a great gulf that can't be crossed...at least 14?



Praise God that He can speak to the hearts of men in any language...



Our pastor taught out of Genesis 15:9-21 re: God's Covenant with Abram and compared the deep sleep God brought upon Abram with the deep sleep God brought upon Adam in the garden, as well as the deep sleep of Jacob when he dreamt of the ladder coming down from Heaven--and how all of them show us God made the covenant through no help of man, Christ coming down the ladder not Jacob climbing up the ladder) and in conclusion Salvation comes from God alone...and man contributes nothing...other than his own sinfulness..


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 28, 2008)

blhowes said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, great idea for a thread.
> ...



Use a simple version of the language of wider communication ( a dialect of the national language, which some people still speak poorly), read from the "official translation" when needed, but otherwise narratively retell the text at a 3rd grade level. And make your points absolutely clear and simple. No grand eloquence here or high-faluting words. And use a translator often (but in this case I did not, it was in a dorm type setting where interior kids and young adults come out and live on the coast to gain education).


----------



## christiana (Apr 28, 2008)

blhowes said:


> christiana said:
> 
> 
> > John 17:8-12 Wonderful scripture, wonderful sermon!
> ...



The importance of knowing the Word and being people of the word(v.8) were thoughts I came away with but as usual I will listen again to get maximum benefit! The memory is not what it used to be and much needs repeating!

SermonAudio.com - A People Of The Word


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 28, 2008)

We're currently going through the gospel of Luke.



> 2:1 In those days a decree went out from Caesar Augustus that all the world should be registered. 2 This was the first registration when [1] Quirinius was governor of Syria. 3 And all went to be registered, each to his own town. 4 And Joseph also went up from Galilee, from the town of Nazareth, to Judea, to the city of David, which is called Bethlehem, because he was of the house and lineage of David, 5 to be registered with Mary, his betrothed, [2] who was with child. 6 And while they were there, the time came for her to give birth. 7 And she gave birth to her firstborn son and wrapped him in swaddling cloths and laid him in a manger, because there was no place for them in the inn.8 And in the same region there were shepherds out in the field, keeping watch over their flock by night. 9 And an angel of the Lord appeared to them, and the glory of the Lord shone around them, and they were filled with fear. 10 And the angel said to them, “Fear not, for behold, I bring you good news of great joy that will be for all the people. 11 For unto you is born this day in the city of David a Savior, who is Christ the Lord. 12 And this will be a sign for you: you will find a baby wrapped in swaddling cloths and lying in a manger.” 13 And suddenly there was with the angel a multitude of the heavenly host praising God and saying,
> 14 “Glory to God in the highest,
> and on earth peace among those with whom he is pleased!”
> 15 When the angels went away from them into heaven, the shepherds said to one another, “Let us go over to Bethlehem and see this thing that has happened, which the Lord has made known to us.” 16 And they went with haste and found Mary and Joseph, and the baby lying in a manger. 17 And when they saw it, they made known the saying that had been told them concerning this child. 18 And all who heard it wondered at what the shepherds told them. 19 But Mary treasured up all these things, pondering them in her heart. 20 And the shepherds returned, glorifying and praising God for all they had heard and seen, as it had been told them.



The son of man exalted in glory and power humbled himself and condescended to dwell with sinful man was born in a manger. The manger is not the santized version that we see at Christmas time with Nativity scenes. Instead it was a cold cave filled with animals and animal waste. The first vistors were the shepards of the fields who at this time in history were considered the dregs of society. 

The glory of Christ not only consists of his death and resurrection but his glory and power are displayed in his humiliation and condescension.


----------



## bookslover (Apr 29, 2008)

bookslover said:


> By the way, during the sermon, he said that he thinks the best commentary on 1 John is that by Robert Law. Anybody heard of him?



Got it: it's _The Tests of Life: A Study of the First Epistle of St. John, Being the Kerr Lectures for 1909_ by Robert Law (Edinburgh: T & T Clark, 1909) - 2nd printing, with corrections (1909); 3rd printing, with corrections (1913). Republished by Baker Book House as recently as 1968.

All I have been able to find out about Law is (1) that he lived from 1860 to 1919, that he was (presumably) Anglican, and that he was, for some period in his life, Professor of New Testament at Knox College in Toronto.

Also, his commentary on 1 John is supposed to have influenced John Stott's commentary on that book.


----------

